# When do u think she's gonna kid



## Michelle2569 (Jun 29, 2014)

I put her wit my male on jan 24 she been wit him until June when do y'all think she's due


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Can you post a pic of her pooch with the tail naturally up, and her udder?


----------



## Michelle2569 (Jun 29, 2014)

That's the only pic I have right now that was about 2 weeks ago she full out more n even now


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any progress? 

She is a tough one to tell! My best guess would be in two weeks.

Is her udder still very uneven like in that photo, the two halves very different sizes? That is unusual unless she has had some damage or an infection that affects production in one side. Has she kidded before?


----------



## Michelle2569 (Jun 29, 2014)

This will b her second time kidding will take a pic next time I go check in them


----------



## Michelle2569 (Jun 29, 2014)

That's from today I caught her 7 month old daughter still drinking so I separated them wonder y someday her milk bag looked bigger then other days


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow - good thing you caught her before the new kids arrive! Hopefully she has a few weeks to build up the colostrum now without her "helper"! I had to do the same thing to a 6 months old... she just couldn't give it up.​


----------



## Michelle2569 (Jun 29, 2014)

How far do u think she has left she dropped a lot I'm not good at finding ligaments


----------



## Michelle2569 (Jun 29, 2014)

That's was her pic 2 days ago


----------



## Michelle2569 (Jun 29, 2014)

That's was her a week ago


----------



## Michelle2569 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle2569 (Jun 29, 2014)

What's do y'all think can anybody help


----------



## Michelle2569 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It's really hard to tell with your girl! Her udder has some filling to do, it's not tight and shiny yet. Once the kids drop they usually go within a week, more or less. I think it'll be a day by day guessing game for you, things could change in a matter of hours....


----------



## Michelle2569 (Jun 29, 2014)

This is her today she leaking a lil clear looking stuff


----------



## Michelle2569 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Total guess here, but I think she has a ways. She just doesn't look very big and she could have milk because her other kid was nursing. I could be way off since I don't have much experience.

She is so pretty in the face! I love that pic of her on the barrel.


----------



## Michelle2569 (Jun 29, 2014)

I saw her push twice


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol! Shows what I know.  Good luck!


----------



## Michelle2569 (Jun 29, 2014)

I just say her push twice n then she gets up n she acting normally idk if she was just putting the baby in place r wat she doesn't have any white r red discharge just clear looking


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Did her tail and back arch, like a contraction? Does her vulva look open and loose?


----------



## Michelle2569 (Jun 29, 2014)

She acting normal now


----------



## Michelle2569 (Jun 29, 2014)

Her vulva looks open she was laying down when she's pushed so I couldn't really see good


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

How's your girl doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## Michelle2569 (Jun 29, 2014)

Still no baby she's still acting normal n eaten


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

How's your girl doing? Still holding them in?


----------

